# Update on Prag Jr.



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Good to hear all went well. Send our best to jr...


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Good news*

Glad to hear everything went well. Hopefully she'll be back behind the string in no time.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Just saw her and she's eating and drinking - only thing left to do before going home will be "potty". :thumbs_up


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Best of luck to her!:thumbs_up


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Glad everything went well. Today was the easy part. The hard stuff is yet to come. 

Good Luck with the recovery.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone - we got her home now. She ate some lunch and now is resting well.


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

:thumbs_upglad everthing went well JR. and make sure SR. waits on you like a private nurse would:wink:


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

Glad to hear Jr. is doing well.

If you play your cards right, Jr., you might be able to talk Pa P into an all terrain Segway!!


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Give that gal a hug for me and tell her to take her time healing up, but hurry up getting over to the extraviganza so we could have a few laughs together!


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Glad to hear everything went ok, hope to see her soon!


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> Give that gal a hug for me and tell her to take her time healing up, but hurry up getting over to the extraviganza so we could have a few laughs together!


I agree. Make sure she makes it to the extravaganza just to say hello and some laughs


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the well wishes! I am healing very well. Bored out of my freaking mind but doing very well. Prag got a lil touch of mommiehood last night when he gave my son (Alcy) a bath and put him to bed. Prag is doing great nursing me back to health by worrying the crap out of me! 

Not sure about the extravaganza. My beau and I will have all of our kids this weekend (10, 5 & 4)! :mg: I would love to go but I am not sure we can entertain "The Crew" there. 

Reserve the golf cart for me and we will consider it! Miss you guys bunches & will see you soon!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Bring some fishing poles, and bait...between that and all the Ice cream, they should be good to go...When you going to start shooting that S3 again??? I'm really regretting letting that one go...


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Bring some fishing poles, and bait...between that and all the Ice cream, they should be good to go...When you going to start shooting that S3 again??? I'm really regretting letting that one go...


Thanks Sarg, I didnt even think of fishing! They would love that! So sorry you are missing "my" S3. lol


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Prag Jr said:


> Thanks Sarg, I didnt even think of fishing! They would love that! So sorry you are missing "my" S3. lol


would you just quit 'fakin' it!!

good to see you tuesday....keep up with the rehab so we can play with ya:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Macaholic said:


> would you just quit 'fakin' it!!
> 
> good to see you tuesday....keep up with the rehab so we can play with ya:darkbeer::darkbeer:


I ain't faking it! lol

good to see you too tuesday. i never know what I will find in the woods behind Prag's house!


----------

